# Supplements



## colejj4 (Feb 26, 2014)

plzzz any body can help me about supplement, i want to build muscle and i need good supplement.....plzz suggest me what should i take....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 26, 2014)

¿?¿Um hummm?¿? Maybe a proper introduction and possibly read the rules first.


----------



## Sully (Feb 26, 2014)

Trolling


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chicken!


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rice


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 6, 2014)

Parsnips


----------



## drdarknuss (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't forget to stay hydrated!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 7, 2014)

Chicken. ....


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 7, 2014)

The most potent anabolic there is, is your own cum.... Nut in a cup and toss it in with a protein shake.  It works synergistically and drives the protein into the muscles.  Also makes an excellent dressing for a tossed salad when mixed with some balsamic vinegar


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 7, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> The most potent anabolic there is, is your own cum.... Nut in a cup and toss it in with a protein shake.  It works synergistically and drives the protein into the muscles.  Also makes an excellent dressing for a tossed salad when mixed with some balsamic vinegar



Rotflmfao:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 7, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> The most potent anabolic there is, is your own cum.... Nut in a cup and toss it in with a protein shake.  It works synergistically and drives the protein into the muscles.  Also makes an excellent dressing for a tossed salad when mixed with some balsamic vinegar



I heard a bull's was even better. It's kind of hard to keep 'em still while you collect the sample though.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 7, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> I heard a bull's was even better. It's kind of hard to keep 'em still while you collect the sample though.



Yeah? Gonna have to give this a try... I'll report back with my result


----------



## xmen1234 (Mar 7, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> The most potent anabolic there is, is your own cum.... Nut in a cup and toss it in with a protein shake.  It works synergistically and drives the protein into the muscles.  Also makes an excellent dressing for a *tossed salad *when mixed with some balsamic vinegar



lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 7, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> The most potent anabolic there is, is your own cum.... Nut in a cup and toss it in with a protein shake.  It works synergisticalllly and drives the protein into the muscles.  Also makes an excellent dressing for a tossed salad when mixed with some balsamic vinegar



Lol,  I used to teach grades 6-12.  My very first class of my first year was 6th graders.  I introduced myself and explained the class curriculum. I then asked if anyone had any questions.   Little boy,  serious as a heart attack, raises his hand and asks "is it true if you eat your own cum you will get bigger?"   I don't think anything prepares you for a question like that!


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 8, 2014)

atomant said:


> the most potent anabolic there is, is your own cum.... Nut in a cup and toss it in with a protein shake.  It works synergistically and drives the protein into the muscles.  Also makes an excellent dressing for a tossed salad when mixed with some balsamic vinegar



rotflolll!!!:d


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 8, 2014)

colejj4 said:


> plzzz any body can help me about supplement, i want to build muscle and i need good supplement.....plzz suggest me what should i take....



Dibencozide, Raw Grandular, Sasaprilla Root , Russian bear 5000, Cybergenics...etc:headbang:


----------



## Big-John (Mar 8, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  I used to teach grades 6-12.  My very first class of my first year was 6th graders.  I introduced myself and explained the class curriculum. I then asked if anyone had any questions.   Little boy,  serious as a heart attack, raises his hand and asks "is it true if you eat your own cum you will get bigger?"   I don't think anything prepares you for a question like that!




I have no idea what I would have done if that happen to me lol.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 8, 2014)

I think my exact words were "No!  What?!?!  No!  Who told you that?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok cole u need to be more specific is what we are saying..


----------

